# Acting Tips?



## ShadyManor13

I'm getting my actors geared up for our annual haunted house, and needed some tips to give them. Many of our actors have "pop-out" surprise type scares, and just wanted some advice.

Do you say something? ex. "Where do you think you're goin!?" Do you just scream? Do you have something that makes a noise? What is the most effective surprise scare?
Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joker

What our actor says usually depends on the role he/she is playing in the haunt, but then not all of our actors are there for an actual scare. Sometimes they're just the diversion for whats to come.

We try to not scare from directly in front of our guests. Most of our scares come from the side or from behind. We do this for mainly two reasons.

Scaring from directly in front increases the risk of our actors being hit/kicked.
Scaring from the front also causes them to stop or retreat which slows down the throughput.


----------



## WakeForest

Ok. I'll put my 2 cents in, I've tried jumping and not saying a word and that works! Jumping out and screaming works. Think about the scene your character is going to be in that person should act like their character. If they’re in a graveyard they should move slow (they’re suppose to be dead.)


----------



## Spartan005

I personally prefer when someone jumps out and screams... maybe an evil laugh but thats about it. The stupid noise makers just don't work for me. I go to haunted houses to be scared, not to celebrate new years. And usually whenever one of the monsters starts talking, it comes out really corny and they completely overact it. although there are some people who can pull it off... but usually not


----------



## Giles

Excellent advise Joker! It's never a good idea to jump right in front of someone. It is just asking for confrontation or retreat. When I was in a startle roll, I usually aimed at the middle of the group. That is usually where the most scared people are located anyway.  Remember, the actors are preying on the customer and it's fun to aim for the weak. LOL

As for what they should say, it really depends on what the scene is. Butcher area? screaming something like "What are you doing here!" or "Who's next" works well. Graveyard is a good place for loud grunts or "Join us!" 

Perhaps if you could tell us what some of the scenes are where the scare is to happen, we can better give you suggestions.


----------



## Johnmonster

My part at the haunt is not a "jump" scare, it's right in between two "gotcha" scares and is intended to just be atmospheric. I learned to match the patter to the audience. Growling "Meat!" (it's the butcher area) or making sinister overtures of welcome works to startle or creepify some, but there were those who either heckled or just "yeah, whatever"d their way through. I took solace in knowing what was waiting for them around the corner.

Don't be afraid to mix it up. Make your noise, growl, roar, one-liner, etc fit the character you are portraying and try a variety until you hit the one that seems to work. And be sure to stay in character afterward. Our haunt runs about 9 nights and some of those nights were pure magic..everything was just right and I could have recited the phone book at them and still gotten the reactions I wanted. Some nights were so-so.

And I agree with Spartan005, noisemakers are lame unless the scare is tailored to it.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Everyone can be startled.
But what freaks alot of people out is if you somehow find out their name, but it over does it if every monster knows a persons' name.

Also, coming up with something that is so random and off the wall seems to make people REAL uneasy, like: Walk towards someone with a stupid/insane grin on your face and say something like..."I have clean socks!" and just nod and smile as if this was real meaningful.


----------



## ShadyManor13

Great advice guys, I'll be sure to share it with my actors at our next meeting! Any specific insight on clown characters would be amazing, that's a room in the haunt this year, and my "clown guy" is a bit confused. Thank you so much


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I've worked a clown room numerous times in the past. Have your guy watch how an animatronic moves, and see if he can mimic it close enough to convince someone. At the mid-point of a goup, have him reach out and take a overly dramatic swipe at someone. It will scare the crap out of them. Hope it helps.


----------



## Toktorill

Johnmonster said:


> And I agree with Spartan005, noisemakers are lame unless the scare is tailored to it.


I like to have them onhand, though, as my newbie staff tend to yell themselves hoarse halfway through their shift.

One of the best scare tactics we've used is having an actor completely visible, with someone hidden, ready to jump from an opposite direction. For example one year we had an actor as a grim reaper standing there quietly wiggling his fingertips at the audience, then someone jumped out and screamed behind them.


----------



## Giles

I always think the most effective clown scares are crazy clowns. To a lot of people, me included, there is just something not right about a clown with a painted on smile that is unhappy and mentally unbalanced.

You could do a great "miss-direction" in there. Have one clown very unhappy, telling the victims things like "They quit laughing. Why weren't they happy? Why wouldn't they listen?, etc and then have a completely crazy clown jump out behind the group holding a head and a knife or something similiar. He could scream "Nobody is laughing now"


----------



## Warrant2000

The best scare can be sustained. A pop-up scare is good but it's over as soon as it begins. To put the tot's in a position where something MIGHT happen, you can prolong the suspense and fear of the unknown.

I was a Grim Reaper last year with some giant PVC skeletal hands. Tot's had to pass me on the way in and way out. I would mix it up, but on the way in I would stand motionless, looking like a static prop. The tot's gave me cautious looks trying to figure out if I was real or not. After passing me and feeling safe, they went to the front door. When they came out, they would eyeball me again but being still unsure, would shuffle past. I would slowly raise my hand, they would suddenly realize the horror that not only was I alive, but they had walked past me already before.

One group of mom's was exiting, and one mom slowly reached for my arm, trying to determine if I was real or not. She gave it a squeeze, and yelled, "Oh my gawd, he's real!" Her and her posse ran out screaming. Aaahhh, it was a good night.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom

I've done a clown theme in part of my yard haunt for the last few years (and ended up playing one of the clowns). Usually when I'd jump out I did a high pitched maniacal laugh. That seemed to be in character and jolting enough to startle the passersby. Growls and shouts don't seem to make sense to me for clowns, so if you can't pull off a good laugh or act well enough to recite some dialog, then it's probably best to just be completely quiet. Sometimes silence is even more scary than noise.


----------



## Spartan005

I went to a haunted house tonight and saw a few guys that got into their roles. the one that stood out the most literally sprinted towards me with a fake machete and screamed some sick ****. something along the lines of "I'm gonna rip your eyes out one by one and feed them to my dogs muwahwhwahah" 

it was messed up


----------



## snowmand03

One tactic i always use, is to "Scare Forward" i read about this in Haunted attraction i think... basically you want to scare your patrons so they keep moving forward and don't back up or slow down.

check out this youtube video if you'd like: 
its a great "webisode" ....


----------



## debbie5

Those videos are awesome (part two is better, and such handsome men!), but I was totally distracted when the volunteer popped up and said her name was Gelfling.


----------



## Johnmonster

debbie5


> Those videos are awesome (part two is better, and such handsome men!), but I was totally distracted when the volunteer popped up and said her name was Gelfling.


...and the spooky hula hoop be spun, by Gelfling hands or else by none...


----------



## debbie5

LoL.

Her real name is probably Karen.


----------



## fabianc

See I think I am in a rare category on this one. I absolutely love noise makers. Provided they actually create a noise that is very loud and unexpected. If you just jump out with a shaker and don't shake it as violently It probably won't work. This year I have my new scare gloved with metal tips and will be using a pizza pan that works wonders. It gives a very loud and sudden noise that I am banking on to give good scares. I actually have something in the works to show off the use of scare gloves.

When it comes to people yelling or saying something most of the time the actor can't pull it off. Its very tough to get scares from people just yelling or saying something. I feel that you are limited to what you can do. 

I think you should either go with a loud sudden noise maker type setup or go with dead silence. I saw a scare actor at Universal Studios Horror Nights who had a chainsaw at his his disposal but instead he just stared a girl down and she almost lost her mind. Silence is creepy if the mask fits. Wearing a Michael Meyers mask and being dead silent makes sense because his character has that personality. Just my two cents.


----------



## Jack Reaper

IMO, loud noises used too much are a cheap scare and becomes....boring.

I love it when I go into a Haunt and some actor/ess actually gets creative and says some whitty things or even some disturbing things.

But loud sudden noises do have their place and does add to a perfect mix, just like the used of blood and gore. It has it's uses, but too much is....too much and boring.


----------



## draggonsmind

*Some tips for Scare actors while working*

*1. Enlist help from your friends.*

While the setting is important, the people you bring in to scare are essential. Without the actors in your haunted setting, all you have is some mood music, cobwebs, and maybe a few bodies lying around.
*2. Startling is the way to go.*

In our postmodern era, people are desensitized. They know who Freddy and Jason are; Saw and The Devil's Rejects show in theaters all over the world. Once again, setting and a spooky ambience are important, but maniacs jumping out at jittery crowds and loud noises are where the scares really are.
*3. Scare and get out of there.*

*If you hang around for too long, your victims might not find you as scary. Especially if they notice your spooky-bat pompom earrings or the boogie hanging out of your nose. It's a lot better to scare one victim and immediately go on the prowl for another.*

*4. Try to work in some time for touch-ups.*

If you're wearing makeup or have a tricky costume, check yourself out every once in a while. You don't want your shorts hanging out from the bottom of your mini or the blood streaks on your face wiping off.
*5. Use props to your advantage.*

Also, make sure you're not going to break them. Test them out before you start scaring, then shake your rattles or wield your (fake) meat cleaver.
*6. Use your voice to your advantage.*

Whether it's a chuckle or a shriek you want, make sure to warm up your voice. After a few hours, it's going to start to give whether you think you can handle the job all night or not. Sing some energetic songs before you get scaring or hum quietly under your breath (which is creepy by itself) in between victims. Then, go to town.
*7. Drink water.*

This is important. Drink as much water as you can as often as possible. A human body in a costume passed out along the path through the haunt zone is a very different scare than a vibrant creep.
*8. Eat food.*

Then, drink more water.
*9. Have fun.*

Don't take yourself too seriously. You're a freak, not a lawyer. Enjoy the high you get from making other people pee their pants.
*10. Make a fool out of yourself.*

You might feel stupid in the beginning, but people aren't coming to see cute little Julie who can play the piano and likes to play rugby in her spare time. They want to see vampires, serial killers, mad scientists and the like. Play it up; this is your chance to shine and be a monster for a while.

www.scareactorsnetwork.com


----------



## Haunted Spider

Welcome to the Forum Draggonsmind. 

Unfortunately, I doubt the OP is still looking for acting help as the thread ended two halloweens ago. 

Introduce yourself in the welcome room and jump in on some more topics. I think you will find everyone on here made the mistake you did once or twice and posted on an old topic that had help needed years back. 

Again welcome, and say hello


----------



## debbie5

Aww..Spidey- you are so nice.


----------



## Headless

I must admit though - I did watch some of the videos and for someone like me starting out it gave me plenty to think about.....


----------



## Brett Baker

I wrote a power point class this year on haunt acting and safety, if you're interested and I can figure out how I will post it. Clowns can be clowns with a dark streak, they just work. I had a great IT like clown one year that had balloons he popped, he was great, I had a 5y/o clown get top scare, everyone thought she was a midget. Stilts for clowns are disturbing. Are they carnie clowns, rodeo clowns, birthday clowns, clowns can distort the rules of a haunt like Freddy Kruger does. I read somewhere the original clowns were used for fear and intimidation, that's why they are so distorted in there features. but alas the origins of clowns are a mystery, and I haven't been able to find that reference again. I like the idea that the evil clowns came first and the pg clowns perverted them into something softer. We were in a parade next to clowns one year and they were angry and vicious, saying we ruined clowning; we laughed at them.... and played with people&#8230;. ironic.





A slapstick (battacio in Italian), is a prop with two flat flexible wooden pieces mounted in parallel so that the two sticks slap together when the implement is struck, causing a slapping sound, exaggerating the effect of a comedic blow. That might be fun for a clown


----------



## Brett Baker

draggonsmind,
that post was spot on, I guess I posted on a dead thread too but it was the one that was interesting to me. and I picked up a few things.


----------



## BrotherMysterio

I don't know if it counts as a dead thread if there is still interest in it. I was actually about to post when I saw the date on the OP's original post.

Btw, how did the Haunt acting classes go? Did he ever say?


----------



## BrotherMysterio

Headless said:


> I must admit though - I did watch some of the videos and for someone like me starting out it gave me plenty to think about.....


Videos? Which videos? Did I miss them? (Going back to have a lookyloo.)


----------

